# Marketing and Selling your woodworking



## huff (May 28, 2009)

*Starting Point*

* Marketing and selling your woodworking
(What's the best way?)*

Well, there's a lot of ways to go about marketing and selling your work, so I thought I would take the time and write a series on just that. Some of you may be familiar with the series I did a few weeks ago on pricing your woodworking. I received a lot of positive response to it and a number of woodworkers showed an interest on doing a topic on actually marketing and selling your woodworking.

Its one thing to be good at woodworking, but it's a totally different ball game to be a good woodworker and sell your work and make money!

Fact of the matter is; most woodworkers are terrible at business. Woodworkers simply get frustrated when they can't sell their products or they can't make enough to make a profit, but have no clue how to rectify the problem.

*Pricing, Marketing and Selling;* the three main ingredients to making money at woodworking and it doesn't matter what type woodworking you do or if you're a master craftsman or not. If you don't understand how to price your work, market your product to the right customer and be able to sell it, then the woodworking part of it doesn't really matter.

* Starting Point (don't be afraid to be your own salesman)*

It doesn't matter your background training, experience or comfort zone in marketing or selling, we all have to have a starting point and we can expand and improve from there.
Whether you're a school teacher, truck driver, rocket scientist or a student still in school, I hope my series will help you understand and develop marketing ideas and selling skills that will work best for you and your woodworking. As different as each of us may be, so is our woodworking and the tools we have that best suit our type of woodworking. The same applies to marketing and selling.

Choosing the right marketing for your woodworking is just as important as choosing the right tools for your shop. If you are not willing to invest a dime in tools, or invest the time to learn how to build anything it will be virtually impossible to think you will be able to build anything worth selling and the same goes for selling your woodworking. If you're not willing to invest a dime or invest the time to learn and develop selling skills, then it will be virtually impossible to think you will sell much of your woodworking.

Most of us were not born master craftsman and most of us were not born super salesman, so we will have to invest in time and effort to become good at both if we want to make money from our woodworking.

Let me give you a little background on my "starting point" when it came to selling and marketing. I started my career as a salesman. In fact, every job I've had over the past 45 years has been selling in one form or another.

I started my career in sales working for a couple different companies before starting my own business, but one thing you should understand is, it was not easy nor did it come naturally for me in the beginning.

* I was actually a very shy, bashful guy lacking in confidence!*

The reason I hi-lighted that last sentence was for you to take notice. Those are not great attributes to have if wanting to make a living in sales! But it was my starting point and I had a family to support, so I learned.

I would like to share one story with you to see how many can relate to what I had to deal with being uncomfortable with sales. One of the jobs I had before I started my own business was being a sales representative for an international company. My territory was the entire state of West Virginia, so I would leave home Sunday afternoon (I lived in North Carolina) and drive to West Virginia so I could get an early start Monday morning calling on new accounts.

This was a new region for the company so there were no established accounts and it was up to me to find and open new accounts. I would work from town to town throughout the state until Friday afternoon before I headed home.
The point to my story is this; I was not comfortable talking to new accounts, in fact I was a nervous wreck. I would actually take two extra shirts and deodorant with me each day so I could change shirts a couple times during the day. 
I would have to sit in my car in the parking lot in front of a business and convince myself that if I didn't go into the next business than there would be no chance of a sale, PERIOD!

And you ask; why would I put myself through that? Simple, I was bound and determined I could be just as good at sales as the next guy. Actually I ended up holding a record for opening the most new accounts for the company while I worked for them.

When I hear a woodworkers say that he or she is not comfortable selling, I know where you're coming from. Been there, done that, but I worked on my weaknesses and now sales is the one part of my business I'm probably the most comfortable in.

And I've come to realize that the 15 years or so I spent learning sales working for other companies before starting my woodworking business gave me a tremendous advantage over so many other woodworkers.

I will have to confess; anyone that knows me now does not believe that I was ever shy or bashful!

Of all the information and training I received learning to be a professional salesman over the years; I feel there are three main ingredients that will help you be successful in selling your woodworking.

All three have to do with confidence.
1. Confidence in your pricing!
2. Confidence in your product!
3. Confidence in yourself!

*Pricing;* If you are comfortable and have confidence in your pricing, then selling will be a lot easier. I'm not saying having the lowest price, but a price that you based on facts. The fact that you know exactly what it cost to build your product and what you need to sell it for to make a profit.

If you read my series I wrote on pricing your woodworking, then you will understand what I'm saying.

Trust me, a potential customer will pick up immediately if you are unsure or uncomfortable with your pricing. You might just as well put a neon light on your forehead telling them you are not sure of your pricing. 
*
Product; *The same goes for having confidence in what you build. Selling your own product should be easy. You know exactly how it's built, what it took to build it and the materials used. If you've built a quality product, then that should be the easiest of the three to have real confidence in.

*You;* This is where a lot of woodworkers fall short and it will show up in the other two areas I just mentioned. If you don't have confidence in yourself, then you will have a hard time having much confidence in your pricing or product and if you don't have confidence in yourself or your work or the price you have on your work, then how can you expect anyone else to have confidence in spending their hard earned money with you.

For some reason most woodworkers are afraid to be a salesman, but being a salesman for your own business and for your own product should be easy…………….and fun!

Here's an example of what I'm talking about:

I had the opportunity to design and build a home office for a very successful business man in Chapel Hill, NC. This home was approximately 12,000 sq. ft. and the project I had designed was huge.

We sat at his kitchen table going over the 12 page proposal I had prepared for him with all the drawings, dimensions, building materials etc.
When I got to the final page (which was the total price of the project), he looked it over for a minute, slowly leaned back in this chair, folded his arms while looking over the top of his glasses and politely said; John, this is more then my first house cost.

I knew this man could afford anything I could build and he already told me he liked my designs, so I knew he was testing me.
That's all it took to close the deal. He was testing me and I knew it. He wanted to see if I was going to waiver or back down. He wanted to see if I had the confidence in myself and my work.

I didn't let that bother me and I guess you could say I followed his lead; I leaned back in my chair, crossed my arms and slowly looked around the room and with a big grin I said; Bill, not near as much as this one though. He laughed and said to his wife; Hey Peg, look what John is going to build for us.

I know I'm spending a lot of time talking about you doing the selling right now and not marketing, but I feel you should be your best salesman and everything can build from there.

Let's face it; nobody should be more excited about your woodworking then YOU!

Nobody should know more about how it's built, the materials used to build it and the passion and craftsmanship that went into your project then YOU!

No picture or description should be able to sell your product better then YOU!

No Sales clerk or cashier should be able to talk to the customer with as much excitement and knowledge about your project as YOU!

So don't be afraid to be your own salesman! Once you conquer that, anything else you do in marketing will only add more strength to your sales.

Tomorrow we will talk about Marketing, hope you will follow along.


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

huff said:


> *Starting Point*
> 
> * Marketing and selling your woodworking
> (What's the best way?)*
> ...


I look forward to following this - great information so far. As I was in sales for a great many years I understand all of this but never too old to learn. Just remember there is a wide audience out here and a large variety of selling venues. Thanks, so far, for the information.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

huff said:


> *Starting Point*
> 
> * Marketing and selling your woodworking
> (What's the best way?)*
> ...


Thanks Huff! While I have confidence I have always hated sales.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

huff said:


> *Starting Point*
> 
> * Marketing and selling your woodworking
> (What's the best way?)*
> ...


Excellent start to the series.

While I have never been comfortable with direct sales, I usually don't do too badley with them.
My educational background is a couple of degrees in marketing and advertising from back in the 70's.
While I never used them for anything, (The Army paid my way), and they are so far out of date as to be about worthless, I did glean a lot of basics of selling. Now that you bring the subject up I am realizing things I didn't think about.

Thanks, looking forward to the next installment!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

huff said:


> *Starting Point*
> 
> * Marketing and selling your woodworking
> (What's the best way?)*
> ...


Valuable information John, well presented.

Thanks


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

huff said:


> *Starting Point*
> 
> * Marketing and selling your woodworking
> (What's the best way?)*
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to write this blog. I will be interested to read the next installments.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

huff said:


> *Starting Point*
> 
> * Marketing and selling your woodworking
> (What's the best way?)*
> ...


There is a saying, "fake it 'til you make it." Who we are is based on experience. Also on who we want to be? The other part is believing in ourselves. And in this case what we do.

Looking forward to your next installment.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

huff said:


> *Starting Point*
> 
> * Marketing and selling your woodworking
> (What's the best way?)*
> ...


There's a strange book that explains some not-so-obvious
arithmetic - called "How To Sell At Prices Higher Than Your
Competitors" by Steinmetz. He wrote another book about
selling at higher margins but I haven't read that one.

Anyway, I recommend the book. One of the better books
on sales and selling I have read because it's about 
different stuff than most of them.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

huff said:


> *Starting Point*
> 
> * Marketing and selling your woodworking
> (What's the best way?)*
> ...


I originally opened my custom furniture business as a one man shop. I did everything, with no experience. Marketing, sales, design, ordering, bookkeeping, construction, finishing, installation and collections. The hardest part for me was the sales so I brought in a friend that was the top salesman at a window treatment company. I thought it would be great, he could sell and I could do what I loved which was the woodworking. Well real quick I figured out that he enjoyed finishing more than selling and I was back in the same boat. I was forced to become a better salesman. Fake it till you make it!
I also can relate to what James101 said above. You must be willing to walk away. Sometimes that will pay off better than actually getting the job at hand. I also learned to add a "fee" on top of my bottom line price so that I had room to negotiate with the customer. For some customers they don't feel like they got the best deal if they can't beat you up over the price.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

huff said:


> *Starting Point*
> 
> * Marketing and selling your woodworking
> (What's the best way?)*
> ...


I'm eagerly following this thread and appreciate you taking the time to help the rest of us.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

huff said:


> *Starting Point*
> 
> * Marketing and selling your woodworking
> (What's the best way?)*
> ...


My confidence level has grown in direct proportion to my skill level. However, both are far from being as developed asnneeded. I learned a lot from your last series and I am eagerly looking forward to this.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

huff said:


> *Starting Point*
> 
> * Marketing and selling your woodworking
> (What's the best way?)*
> ...


Thanks everyone,

There's 8 parts to this series, so hope you will follow it through.

I'm hoping there's a little something for everyone.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

huff said:


> *Starting Point*
> 
> * Marketing and selling your woodworking
> (What's the best way?)*
> ...


Monte,

At the very least you have gone out and sold your unique brand of furniture. You have made connections. And built a lumber mill. John Huff will help us all on our journey, however long the road. :>)


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

huff said:


> *Starting Point*
> 
> * Marketing and selling your woodworking
> (What's the best way?)*
> ...


Thank you for the excellent series! I have had several inquiries regarding marketing in my blog and I am going to refer to yours here, as you did a great job on it. 

Sheila


----------



## drilon4 (Nov 15, 2017)

huff said:


> *Starting Point*
> 
> * Marketing and selling your woodworking
> (What's the best way?)*
> ...


hello, started installing cabinets as a business 3-4 years ago, installing with 3 of my brothers. We have a suppliers that build the cabinets and gets the contract for us and sub contracts the installing to us. We have been looking into starting to build the cabinets and are looking for tips on equipment and how to get jobs and where to bid. I live in Canada I the greater toronto area. Any help is useful, please help out and thank you.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

*Marketing (the basics)*

Marketing is nothing more than different ways of letting the buying public know that you exist and what you are selling and the reason they should buy your product.

Marketing is also setting the image for you and your business. That's such an important element of marketing and I'll spend a lot of time talking about that throughout this series.

Too many times we overlook the most obvious and easiest ways of marketing. So let's start at the very beginning with the very basics and build your marketing strategy from there.

There's a number of ways of marketing that every business should start with whether it's part-time or full- time.

Number one; if you are selling your woodworking then you are a business and a business operates under a business name, so that should be your starting point.

*Business name;* Most people don't even think of their business name as a marketing tool, but your business name is usually the very first impression a customer or prospective customer has of you. Whether they look you up in the phone book, sees your Company sign in front of your business, finds you on the internet, picks up one of your business cards, receive a mailer or brochure in the mail, or meets you at a show; your business name is the first impression you're going to leave with them.

Keep it simple and professional. If you already have your business name, then I hope it is professional.

If you haven't decided on a name for your business yet, write down some of your ideas and run them by some friends or other business owners and get their opinion on the names you're considering. Be sure you get friends that will be honest with you and not just agree with you because you're friends.

Nothing wrong with being creative but be careful not to get too cutesy or clever. A name you may think is really clever may not be viewed the same way by the buying public.

Never pick a name that you have to explain to everyone what it means, or names that the average person can not pronounce or could never remember how to spell. 
Remember, your business name is what you will be known for the rest of your life, or at least the rest of your businesses life

*Company Logo/Signage; * This will relate to anything that has your company name on it, whether it's a sign for your business, signage for your vehicles, your business cards, invoices, receipts, letter head, signs for shows, brochures, flyers or anything else that will have your company name on it.

Whatever you pick for your company name and logo should be consistent on everything. The font you use, the tag line you may have or line art that you incorporate into your Company name should always appear the same on everything you do.

Consistency will help build product and company recognition.

*Business Cards; * This can be one of your strongest marketing tools you'll ever have for your business and it's the one that seems to be taken for granted and never used to its full potential.

Here's where I'll probably step on some toes, but I feel you need to hear this whether you agree or not.

*I would not recommend making your own business cards!* We've all done it, it's so easy to make your own on the computer and just print them off. Unfortunately, that's exactly what they look like.

When someone hands me a home made business card, all I can think of is that poor car salesman that's new at a dealership and he hands you a generic business card with his name written on it and he has to tell you his new business cards are not ready yet. You instantly know he's new and probably temporary so it's hard to have much confidence in spending your money with him. That's the same impression you can give a prospective customer with your hand made business card and is that really the image you want to instill in a potential customer mind?

Do you really want the customer to think you're temporary or new at this? Is that really the professional image you want to leave with them?

If you think your business cards are totally professional, then go ahead and use them, but each time you hand a card to someone, ask yourself if that is really the image you want them to have of you and your business.

You can have 250 business cards professionally printed on quality stock for very little money. There are a number of on-line printers, like Vista Print that offer specials all the time if you don't have a local print shop that can help you out.

Just remember to order a premium quality card, not some bargain basement promotional deal.

*Now here is why I think a good quality business card can be one of your strongest marketing tools.*

For a business card to work as a marketing tool it has to involve YOU!

Sure you can leave your business cards lying around and hope someone will pick one up, but nothing is more effective than you personally handing a business card to an individual and introducing yourself and your business.

It's called NETWORKING! The problem in today's society is we think the only way to network is through social networks and a keyboard. Nothing wrong with that and I'll cover that later in my series, but for now I want to talk "old school".

"Old School" is simply getting off your lazy duff and out from behind the keyboard and actually meeting people face to face. For the typical woodworker, this can be one of the best ways to market yourself and your business.

When I started my business, I lived in a small rural community in North Carolina. It was mostly a farming community and I could have used that as an excuse why I wouldn't be able to design and build custom made furniture for a living. But instead, I used it to my advantage.

I got involved; I got to know the other business owners in our small community. Here's just a few ways I got involved and I got to know others through networking and they actually became customers of mine or referred me to someone that became a customer.

I joined the local Chamber of Commerce and a year later was asked to serve on the board of directors (which I did for 8 years).
Members on the board of directors I got to serve with:

Owner's of a couple of the local restaurants 
Owner of the local Western Auto store
Owner and Pharmacists of the local Drug Store
Managers for a couple of the local Banks
Owner of a clothing store
Owner of a local service station
Owner of a local surveying company
Manager of a local Farm Supply Store
Owner of a fabric store

Every one of the above became a customer of mine or referred me to their circle of friends or both.

I was also active in the local Lions Club and was introduced to many other business people in the community.

Every place I did business, I took time to get to know the people that owned those businesses and of course they got to know me and my business by simply introducing myself and handing them a business card.

The local convenience stores, the local tire store, grocery store, church, fire dept., police dept., people at city hall, all the local restaurants, barber shop, the local newspaper and print company, just to name a few.

I helped organize the first 4th of July picnic and celebration for our town and it's still an active town event after 25 years.

I volunteered each year to help put up the Christmas lights for the town and helped with the town Christmas parade.

I volunteered each year to help the local cub scout troop to cut out their pine wood derby cars (Which was always a fun evening at the shop with all the boys and their fathers).

I volunteered each year to help the local churches with their fund raisers.

I could go on and on, but I hope you've got the idea; all you have to do is stick your hand out and introduce yourself. It shouldn't matter where you are or who you're talking to, but make sure you have a business card to hand them.

My wife was one of my best advertisers also. She always carried some of my business cards and was always back getting more.

My wife had terminal cancer and I remember times going to the hospital and having one of the doctors, nurses or technicians ask me about my woodworking because that's what my wife talked about while she was there and yes; she would give them one of my business cards and I ended up doing a project now and then simply from that.

You should be handing business cards out like they are candy. You may not see instant results, but trust me; it will pay off big time down the road.

Over the years I've had a lot of customer come to me from doing just that; simply introducing myself and my business and handing them one of my cards.

It doesn't matter if you are doing woodworking full time or just on the side, if you don't let people know what you do and that you're passionate about it then I don't know how you expect people to do business with you.

And don't forget, you don't do that just locally; you should be introducing yourself no matter where you're at. (Maybe that's why I've done work in 13 states).

With all that being said, it's probably hard to believe I was very shy and bashful at one time in my life. If you're using that as an excuse not to talk to people, then I would suggest you get over it. Put your "big boy" pants on and get out there and meet people.

* Nobody will ever be a better salesman for my work then me!*

And as Forrest Gump would say; "that's all I got to say about that".

Tomorrow, let's talk about print advertising and how you can make that work for you and your business of woodworking.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

huff said:


> *Marketing (the basics)*
> 
> Marketing is nothing more than different ways of letting the buying public know that you exist and what you are selling and the reason they should buy your product.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have nothing to market, but find this thread most interesting! Extremely well written and the very best of advise and guidence. Sounds so much like my Master's Degree courses professors some 35 years ago. If you don't already you could easily hold a PhD in business with your diseration on Marketing.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

huff said:


> *Marketing (the basics)*
> 
> Marketing is nothing more than different ways of letting the buying public know that you exist and what you are selling and the reason they should buy your product.
> 
> ...


LOL! Some names are too clever. I loved the creativity and thinking that came out of the Bauhaus group in Germany. Many innovations are influencing us today. When I started fixing up my skeleton of a small animal barn I cleverly called it Cau Haus. Goes right over most peoples heads. It is a name I have in MN, but believe it or not there is another Cau Haus designs. (It is my shop/studio)

Also trying to find a logo to go with it. Most bovine creatures except longhorns are not to exciting? And MN is not the land of the longhorn.

Hmmm. Local Chamber of commerce? I live in a small rural farming town but it continues to shrink. But


> ?


Thanks!

Hadn't thought about that one.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

huff said:


> *Marketing (the basics)*
> 
> Marketing is nothing more than different ways of letting the buying public know that you exist and what you are selling and the reason they should buy your product.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah! It's taken me 7 years to get my equipment out of the boxes and assembled. Now have new discontinued shop equipment. LOL! But it is assembled and I am commited to building furniture that is me.


----------



## albachippie (Feb 2, 2010)

huff said:


> *Marketing (the basics)*
> 
> Marketing is nothing more than different ways of letting the buying public know that you exist and what you are selling and the reason they should buy your product.
> 
> ...


Great work John. Just what the doctor/accountant/bank manager/wife ordered!

Looking forward to the next one,

Garry


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

huff said:


> *Marketing (the basics)*
> 
> Marketing is nothing more than different ways of letting the buying public know that you exist and what you are selling and the reason they should buy your product.
> 
> ...


Thank you John.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

huff said:


> *Marketing (the basics)*
> 
> Marketing is nothing more than different ways of letting the buying public know that you exist and what you are selling and the reason they should buy your product.
> 
> ...


Thanks to everyone for your comments.

I just posted part 3 of the series; we have a long way to go so I hope you will continue to follow along.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

huff said:


> *Marketing (the basics)*
> 
> Marketing is nothing more than different ways of letting the buying public know that you exist and what you are selling and the reason they should buy your product.
> 
> ...


John, I am indeed following along. Some great information. The naming stuff is spot on. One comment is to try to give folks an idea of what it is the business does in the name as well. My wife and I went around for a a bit before coming up with our name… Portable Pastimes
We make and sell wooden and fabric games and other small items. My best selling feature is everything is wireless .
After just a year of doing shows we are finding the show promoters and a number of the customers remember us from other shows. We pass out numerous cards at shows and I always have a stash in my wallet, do have to give more of them out more often though.

Thanks, again for the series looking forward tot he rest of it.

CtL

CtL


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

huff said:


> *Marketing (the basics)*
> 
> Marketing is nothing more than different ways of letting the buying public know that you exist and what you are selling and the reason they should buy your product.
> 
> ...


Chris;

I like your "best selling feature"; everything is wireless. Made me laugh, but it's a great selling feature!

I'll be posting an entire segment on shows tomorrow. Hope you will find it interesting.


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

huff said:


> *Marketing (the basics)*
> 
> Marketing is nothing more than different ways of letting the buying public know that you exist and what you are selling and the reason they should buy your product.
> 
> ...


Really good stuff, thanks and I will continue to follow along!


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

huff said:


> *Marketing (the basics)*
> 
> Marketing is nothing more than different ways of letting the buying public know that you exist and what you are selling and the reason they should buy your product.
> 
> ...


I'm late getting to my reading, but your post is very informative and filled with the sort of information I have been trying to find. Thank you Huff for sharing your experience, wisdom and timely knowledge with me in this series of articles. TLR


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

huff said:


> *Marketing (the basics)*
> 
> Marketing is nothing more than different ways of letting the buying public know that you exist and what you are selling and the reason they should buy your product.
> 
> ...


Terry,
Thanks for the comments and hope there will be something that helps.

If you have any questions, feel free to drop me a line.


----------



## mision56 (Oct 24, 2016)

huff said:


> *Marketing (the basics)*
> 
> Marketing is nothing more than different ways of letting the buying public know that you exist and what you are selling and the reason they should buy your product.
> 
> ...


I like all the tips here, especially around volunteering. Volunteering tends to correlate with wealth and at the end of the day those are the people most likely to pay for custom pieces, and worse case scenario you have a given back to a (hopefully) worthy cause.

One additional spin on this that I've had success with is to donate to charitable auctions. Not everyone has the time to create pieces to give away, but for me it has been a great way to get my work in front of thoughtful and wealthy people and families and has led to a couple of commissions.


----------



## jameshaley (Dec 28, 2016)

huff said:


> *Marketing (the basics)*
> 
> Marketing is nothing more than different ways of letting the buying public know that you exist and what you are selling and the reason they should buy your product.
> 
> ...





> One additional spin on this that I ve had success with is to donate to charitable auctions. Not everyone has the time to create pieces to give away, but for me it has been a great way to get my work in front of thoughtful and wealthy people and families and has led to a couple of commissions.
> 
> - mision56


Good idea - that never occurred to me!


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

*Printed Material (more ways then you may think)*

In the last series I talked about some of the basics when it comes to marketing. We talked about a business name, signage and one of my favorite marketing tools; Business Cards!

Today I would like to talk about other forms of marketing using printed materials. We've already talked about business cards, but here are some other ways of marketing with printed material.

*Rack Cards;* If you're not familiar with rack cards, they are typically 4"x9" cards printed on heavy stock with a glossy finish.

These are usually displayed in racks that are supplied by an advertising agency and are placed in high traffic areas like a shopping mall, tourist attraction or someplace like that and you have to pay to have your cards displayed on their rack. Personally I never liked the idea of having to pay someone to put my rack cards in their racks competing with 30 other businesses doing the same thing, but I love the size of rack cards and I found other ways of using them.

I really like using the rack cards for shows, if I have a display at a gallery or even if I can find a place that will let me put then free. I typically use them in place of brochures.

You can build a nice holder for them (same as you would for business cards), but the size of the rack card allows enough space for not only quite a bit of text, but also room for a few pictures of your work.

They can be printed on both sides or left blank on the back with simply your return address so they can be used as an oversized post card or flyer.

*Brochures;* a brochure can be a very professional way to promote and market your business, but it can also be very expensive to have a tri-fold brochure done professionally (and that's the only way I would recommend having a brochure done). A home made brochure can look even worse than a home made business card.

A brochure sent to a contractor, designer or professional person can send a strong message for your business, but the cost factor usually prohibits a part time or small business from doing so.

I've used Brochures before, but knowing how much each one cost, I had a tendency to hold on to them being afraid of handing them out to just anyone. (That's why I like business cards and rack cards so much)!

*Mailers;* you can use anything from a post card, rack cards, brochures or flyers that you send directly to prospective customers. There's a number of ways to develop a mailing list to get addresses. You can buy mailing list that will target different markets or you can build you own mailing list. 
You can use addresses from previous customers or you can ask for addresses while working shows (or offer a drawing on something for a give away so people will have an excuse to give you their name and address).

I like to make my own mailing list by getting information from public records on-line. Creating an effective mailing list takes time and effort but if done correctly, you can really target a specific customer base.

*Flyers;* This can be a very economical way of promoting and marketing your work. This is usually something you can do on your computer and print yourself.

You just have to realize that it is economical, but not the most professional looking.

* Newspaper, magazines, weekly advertisers;* these are all ways you can advertise your woodworking, but can also be very expensive for display ads.

Instead of a large display ad in a newspaper, you can do a small add in the classified section. More people read the classified section in the paper than any other section.

*Magazines;* advertising in a magazine is usually done more by the full time professional. not unless you can get one to do an article on you and your woodworking. That's free and great exposure, but very hard to accomplish.

*Weekly advertisers;* can be a good place to have small ads for your business. Again, they are almost like the classified section in your newspaper and people have a tendency to read them from cover to cover.

*Phone books, Yellow pages; * This might be good for the furniture refinisher or repair man, but for the typical woodworker it's very, very expensive and most calls will be for price only.

*Restaurant menus and place mats;* I'm sure you've seen that done, especially in local restaurants. It's not really targeting any particular customer base (other then hungry people), but I've done it with one of my local restaurants. It was more for support for them, but also it gave me more exposure.

* Embroidered name on shirts, jackets or hats;* Jeff Foxworthy once said; you can tell everything about a man simply by looking at his collection of tee shirts and hats. You will know his favorite beer, the brand of cigarettes he smokes, his favorite sports team, his tractor, car or truck he drive, his chain saw and his favorite NASCAR driver.

I learned a long time ago that Dale Jr., John Deere, or Budweiser made plenty of money without me promoting their products on my hat or shirt.
If I'm going to promote anyone on my clothing, it will be promoting my business!










If you want to promote your woodworking every day of the week, buy a few shirts and have your company name embroidered on them.

Every tee shirt I wore to my shop, every polo shirt I wore as casual wear and every button down collar shirt I wore to a customer's house, or wore at a show had my company name embroidered on them. I even had a light weight jacket with my company name embroidered on it.

If I went shopping with the wife, I wore a company shirt, There were very few times I went anywhere without wearing a company shirt.

I remember one time standing in a furniture store patiently waiting for my wife while she was shopping when a young sales clerk approached me and said the manager would be right out to see me. I asked her why; and I was informed that she went and told the manager one of their factory representatives was waiting to see him. I simply told her; yes, the Hufford Furniture Group was my company, but I was not one of their factory representatives. (I didn't know if I should laugh, or feel embarrassed for her!)

I even had a couple shirts embroidered for my wife; since she would help me at the shows or if she went with me on an installation or delivery. I even had a couple shirts done for a friend of mine that would volunteer his time to help me at some of the shows.

If you don't think it will get noticed, I challenge you to have a nice shirt embroidered with your business name (ABC woodworking, or whatever) and wear it for awhile and see how many people when you are talking with them, lets their eyes drift down so they can read what's on your shirt. It never fails!

*BTW;* if they ask about the name on your shirt, you better whip out one of your professional looking Business Cards and tell them about your business.

I've never been a big fan of hats, but I do know a lot of guys wear them, so it may be another piece of clothing to consider having your business name on.

*Here's a business tip: * If you rent uniforms for your business, you can write that off as an expense, but typically you cannot write off clothing for business unless it can only be used for business.

Having your company name printed on your shirts, tee shirts, jackets and hats are then considered part of a company uniform and can be written off as a business expense.

I know I'm going to wear this word out before this series is over, but keep it Professional looking. Have it done professionally!

*Promotional material;* If you're a full time business, you may want to consider doing some promotional items once in awhile. Calendars, yard sticks, hats, coffee cups, key chains and a thousand other items that promotional companies offer.

I've tried a number of those over the years, but for me, the best bang for the buck was being more personal with my customers.

I personally keep track of all my previous customers because they can be your best source for new business.

A simple "thank-you" note to your customer after you've finished their project is a great way to keep that relationship open.

I send out Christmas Cards each year to all my customers (and you would be surprised how many Christmas Cards I get back).

About once a year I like to send a personal note to each of my customers; maybe telling them about an upcoming show or event and inviting them to stop by and say hello, or if something eventful has happened with my business. It's personal and it's a way of putting my name in front of them again.

It's amazing how many calls I get after I send out cards or a personal note to my customers and they contact me; only to tell me they had been thinking of me and meaning to call about another project and was glad to hear from me. Basically I got the ball rolling without asking for more business.

Repeat business can be the easiest "new" business you can generate! The reason it is usually the easiest way to generate new business is;

1. They already know you
2. They already know your work
3. They already know your pricing………..and that's why I say it's never a good idea to low ball your pricing just to get a job or get to be known.

Your reputation is built on those three factors and if you start with a reputation of giving your work away, that's what all your referrals and repeat business will be based on.

You may be able to convince yourself you will be able to raise your prices later and that may be true for a new customer that's never heard of you, but for repeat business or referrals, forget it!

And remember; you started by giving your work away so you could get to be known! Known for what, a low ball price?

You can make your customer feel special without giving your work away for little or nothing.

Tomorrow, let's talk about shows! Hope you will follow along.


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

huff said:


> *Printed Material (more ways then you may think)*
> 
> In the last series I talked about some of the basics when it comes to marketing. We talked about a business name, signage and one of my favorite marketing tools; Business Cards!
> 
> ...


I have been in sales for 30, or more, years. I am always wise enough to continue reading and learning. I have followed you series of articles and have learned, or remembered, a few things. It is always good to keep refreshed. Thanks.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

huff said:


> *Printed Material (more ways then you may think)*
> 
> In the last series I talked about some of the basics when it comes to marketing. We talked about a business name, signage and one of my favorite marketing tools; Business Cards!
> 
> ...


Excellent information! I am an avid reader looking for more!


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

huff said:


> *Printed Material (more ways then you may think)*
> 
> In the last series I talked about some of the basics when it comes to marketing. We talked about a business name, signage and one of my favorite marketing tools; Business Cards!
> 
> ...


jerrells;
Thanks for following along.

I found when I started writing this series; each time I would write a thought down, another thought would pop up that I had either forgotten about or just took for granted and had to remind myself that no matter how basic some of this information is, It may be able to help someone.

Pricing, Marketing and Selling is the same as our woodworking; it's a never ending learning experience.

Thanks again, I always look forward to your comments.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

huff said:


> *Printed Material (more ways then you may think)*
> 
> In the last series I talked about some of the basics when it comes to marketing. We talked about a business name, signage and one of my favorite marketing tools; Business Cards!
> 
> ...


*Huff* (John) Cost and return? What we spend for our advertising and what it brings back to us? I was looking for ways to be independent while starting a furniture building business. ( Naïve inspiration) My carpenter skills are more advanced than my dovetailing. LOL! Asked some professional women where they shopped for contractors. And I was directed to a free weekly. Also did a yellow pages add. It went well for a year. Then my insurance cost tripled! Cost benefit? Stopped the advertising, but The Yellow Pages Ad goes on forever, as it was continually picked up by companies who were promoting contractors. 7 years later…getting calls from across the country!

What are your thoughts about an online Webb page?


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

huff said:


> *Printed Material (more ways then you may think)*
> 
> In the last series I talked about some of the basics when it comes to marketing. We talked about a business name, signage and one of my favorite marketing tools; Business Cards!
> 
> ...


Doc;
Good question; I found over the years I averaged spending between 8 to 10% of my gross revenue on marketing and advertising.

I read in some of the trade magazines that 8% was about the average for a cabnet shop. Can't say I planned mine to fall in that same percentage range, but that's what it seemed to average each year.

As a start up company, you may need to invest more into marketing, but it's hard to pick a percentage if you don't have any sales to base anything on. (I guess that's why I've always liked the "old school" way of networking using strictly myself and my business cards). It doesn't cost much and for me, it's always been very effective.

I'll be doing an entire segment on marketing on line in a couple days, but to answer your question in a short version now; yes, I believe a good web page can be a strong marketing tool.

Since I've retired, I simplified my web site quite a bit, but I still like having one for keeping my information out there for people to find.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

huff said:


> *Printed Material (more ways then you may think)*
> 
> In the last series I talked about some of the basics when it comes to marketing. We talked about a business name, signage and one of my favorite marketing tools; Business Cards!
> 
> ...


Several good ideas I would never have thought of. Thank you.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

huff said:


> *Printed Material (more ways then you may think)*
> 
> In the last series I talked about some of the basics when it comes to marketing. We talked about a business name, signage and one of my favorite marketing tools; Business Cards!
> 
> ...


Your advice sounds excellent but there is a downside to successful marketing to the general public for some segments of woodworking. You can end up spending an exorbitant amount of time fielding phone calls and chasing down leads of little old ladies wanting a casket made for their recently deceased cat (I actually got that call), or to build a bread box the layperson thinks can be custom designed and made for roughly the same price as one can be purchased at Bed, Bath and Beyond.

The time honored solution to this problem has resulted in some of the best woodworking operations around don't even have so much as a yellow page ad or deal much with the general public….in general. They instead focus on dealing only with professional contractors who act as an excellent buffer to weed out the unserious and under funded consumer of woodwork out there in the big wide world.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

huff said:


> *Printed Material (more ways then you may think)*
> 
> In the last series I talked about some of the basics when it comes to marketing. We talked about a business name, signage and one of my favorite marketing tools; Business Cards!
> 
> ...


miles125;

You made me laugh when you mentioned little old ladies wanting a casket for her cat.

Been there, done that!

I've been in my booth at a high end Home Show with $25,000 to $30,000 of my Custom made furniture on display and have a lady ask me if I could build a "tater" box to put potatoes and onions in.

No matter how hard you try to target your market; you will always get asked to build something stupid….......or is it really a stupid request? I've also had, what I thought was a stupid request in the beginning turn into a great paying project.

For me; after 27 years doing custom work, I would much rather filter out my "little old ladies" then let someone else do it for me.

I guess it depends on who we like to deal with. I've had a lot better experiences working with the general public than contractors.


----------



## leeman (Jan 3, 2014)

huff said:


> *Printed Material (more ways then you may think)*
> 
> In the last series I talked about some of the basics when it comes to marketing. We talked about a business name, signage and one of my favorite marketing tools; Business Cards!
> 
> ...


Try the use of other print marketing guide, see this http://www.digitekprinting.com/booklets-color, they are offering various prints formats like booklet printing, brochures, flyers, stickers, postcards and banners that is useful for marketing strategy.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

*Shows*

*Shows;* It doesn't matter if you're selling country crafts or high end one of a kind, custom made furniture; whether you're selling at an outdoor craft festival, a juried show or a large indoor home show, the same principles apply.

The biggest mistake woodworkers (or any vendor for that matter) makes; is trying to sell their work at the wrong show. Too many times a show is picked simply because it's local or the table/booth fee is cheap.

Big, Big mistake! That's like trying to teach a pig to sing; it will only frustrate you and ends up accomplishing nothing in the end.

If you've never done a show before, then I would suggest you attend one or two before you actually spend the money to set up at one. Do your homework first and your results from a show will be much better. It is important to attend one so you have a chance to study how different vendors set up, display their merchandise and how they interact with the crowd.

Take your time to study and try to analyze why a particular booth may catch your eye and another booth may turn you off or just doesn't get your attention. Is it strictly the merchandise they have on display? Is it the way they have it displayed, or the ease of stopping and looking at their products without feeling trapped? Did the overall professionalism of the booth attract you? See if you can pick out some dos and don'ts of doing a show just from studying other exhibitors. (Learn from their mistakes).
You can spend as little as $10.00 for a table at a flea market to thousands of dollars for a 10'x10' or larger space at a convention center.

When you're ready to do your first show; make sure you pick a show that best fits your products and the customers that you need to target. Don't just pick a show because it's close by or simply because the booth fee is cheap and you don't have to invest much.

But common sense can play a big role to at least narrowing down the choices. I would not recommend taking high end custom built furniture to an open air flea market or a country craft fair, anymore than I would spend thousands of dollars for a space at a large convention center when I was trying to sell $2 to $10 items.

If you're selling a nice product and would like to make a fair profit selling it, then why would you waste your time trying to sell it from a $10.00 table at your local flea market? Hello? Who do you think the primary shoppers are at those places?

Most woodworkers sell at shows with only one goal and that is instant gratification. Dollars in sales! That's how they judge a show to see if it was successful or not.

If that's your only goal or mission when selling at a show, then I have to say you're probably not thinking of marketing or selling very seriously.

There should be a lot more sales after the show and if you're not focusing on that part of marketing and selling while you're at the show then you will miss out on a ton of sales.

*Would you do a show if the booth space was $1,500 or more; it took you a full day and a half to set up your display, you work the show for 3 long days with 400 other vendors and it took another full day to tear down and move everything out of the show and after all is said and done, you walked away after 5 ½ days with $0.00 in sales?...........SUCKS! No need to do a show like that, right?*

Well; that's basically what I did twice a year for over 20 years, yet I would book 4 to 6 months of work from each show. The key word here is; from!

The very first show I ever did was almost 25 years ago. I was fairly new in my business and decided to do a show to see if I could sell some of my work (sound familiar)? I picked a Home and Garden show in Raleigh, NC. I rented the smallest booth available (about $450.00, if I remember right) and took a few pieces of furniture I built to show.

When I got home Sunday evening after working 4 long days at the show and my voice was down to a raspy whisper; my wife asked me how the show went?
I was so excited telling her how everyone loved my work and I had so much fun talking to everyone about my woodworking and business.

Then she asked me how much I sold and she was not very impressed when I told her; not a damn thing! I told her it was all part of marketing and advertising and sometimes you don't see the results immediately. At that time it was more of an excuse to give her then me really believing it.

I went back to my shop pretty deflated and wasn't sure if I would ever do another show since that was the results I got. Well, the phone began to ring the following week. I started hearing from people that I talked with at the show and they were impressed with my work and my business, and they were wondering even though the show was over, would I be willing to come out and talk to them about a project.

The rest is history and the excuse I told my wife was actually true and I realized I must have done one heck of a job marketing myself and my business while I was at the show.

Never let a potential customer walk away just to forget about you and your business simply because they didn't buy from you that day.

They may not be thinking of a wedding they need to buy a gift for or a graduation, maybe a birthday or it may be a little early to think about Christmas shopping at the time, but if you don't plant the seed and give them a reason to think of you later, then you have really wasted an opportunity to sell your work.

Over the years, what I've sold "at" the shows would hardly cover my booth fees, but what I've sold "from" a show is probably 20 fold.

So I have to ask; would you rather sell $300 "at" a show or would you rather sell thousands of dollars "at" and "from" the show. If you're going to shows only to sell for the 18hours or so that a show is actually open and not marketing yourself and your business for sales in the future then you will lose out on thousands of dollars of sales down the road.

Here are a few tips to keep in mind when working a show. I'm going to assume you already know how much inventory you need to take, business cards, flyers, brochures, cash drawer, a way to handle charge cards, etc.

I would like to cover a few other tips that can make or break a show for you and you may not even realize it.

*Tip #1:* It's called the 7 second rule! That's approximately the length of time it takes someone to walk past your booth or display. That's all the time you have to catch their eye, create interest or curiosity and give someone a reason to stop at your booth.

You only get one chance for a first impression and in this case about 7 seconds at the most.

Here's what I did when I would get my booth set up at a show. I would always walk the isles in every direction approaching my booth to see how it looked from a customer's perspective. If it looked cluttered or something was hidden from one direction, I would try to change my display to maximize my exposure for those 7 seconds it took to walk past my booth.
I wanted to make sure I was seeing what the customer was seeing.

*Tip #2:* Make sure you have a professional looking sign made for your booth. Most shows that have booths will supply a generic cardboard sign for each exhibitor. You should never use that sign, it automatically puts you in the same class as the other exhibitors and that's the last thing you want to do. 
This is the sign hanging in my little office at the shop, but it's also the sign I use at every show. I built this sign from scrapes I had lying around the shop, so as you can see you can make a very professional looking sign without spending a fortune. Once I had the sign built and finished, I took it to a professional sign company to have the lettering done (Vinyl letters). It didn't cost that much.










I would much rather have a sign like this representing my company then a generic cardboard sign that looks like everyone else's. You'd be surprised what that will do for a "first impression".

*Tip#3:* Whatever you're selling, make sure you have professional looking displays. I know, you're getting tired of hearing professional this and professional that, but hey; if you want a successful woodworking business, then you need to look and act like one.
Do not take your wobbly old card table and throw a kitchen table cloth on it and call that a display. Cinder blocks and 2×10's are just as bad. Look; you're a woodworker, you should be able to build something special to showcase your products. Make that first impression count!

*Tip#4: * Never leave your booth unattended. If no one is working your booth, that means you're closed and if you're going to be closed, why bother doing a show.

*Tip#5:* Never, ever stand in your booth with your arms folded across your chest! Nothing says; "I'm bored, don't bother me" faster then standing there with your arms folded. Remember Tip#1?

*Tip#6:* Cell phones; leave them turned off and in your pocket. Don't flatter yourself thinking you're looking important or you're closing deals on the phone. If that is the case, then you might as well go out in the parking lot and conduct business, because you're ignoring the ones that are in front of you (7 second rule)! Texting is even worse!

*Tip #7:* No eating in your booth. It's a proven fact that most people will continue walking by if they see you eating because they don't want to bother you. Nothing will destroy your first impression in less then 7 seconds then a mouth full of food, or some mayonnaise smeared on the corner of your mouth and lettuce stuck in your teeth, except maybe standing there with your arms folded across your chest or talking on your cell phone. If you ever have any doubts about whether you should or shouldn't do something at a show, always refer back to Tip#1………..one chance to make a first impression and less then 7 seconds to get it done!

*Tip #8:* Never start taking your booth down before the show is over. Again; nothing will destroy your image faster then acting like you can't wait to get away from there. I've closed some great deals the last five minutes of the show or even after closing.
If you're in that big of a hurry to get away, then maybe you shouldn't do a show in the first place.

The last bit of advice I would like to leave you with about shows and this also goes along with selling in general. Take the time to critique yourself after the show or after a sale (especially if you didn't get the sale). If you had a very successful show; ask yourself why?
If you had a lousy show, ask yourself why? Was it really a bad show, or are you basing it only on sales "at" the show?
You may not be able to control the weather or the time of the year the show is held, but if it's something you did or didn't do, then you can change that if you're willing to be honest with yourself.

Was it really the bad weather that made it a bad show, was it the time of year or was it maybe something you did or didn't do that made it a bad show. How did the crowd react to your display and your products and pricing?

Tomorrow I want to talk about Image. How your image can either help you in marketing and sales or it can hurt you.

This one should get pretty interesting and may offend a few. Just fair warning!


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

huff said:


> *Shows*
> 
> *Shows;* It doesn't matter if you're selling country crafts or high end one of a kind, custom made furniture; whether you're selling at an outdoor craft festival, a juried show or a large indoor home show, the same principles apply.
> 
> ...


Huff - again another great post. I was thinking I hope he covers; and it was in TIP #1. Look forward to more and thanks.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

huff said:


> *Shows*
> 
> *Shows;* It doesn't matter if you're selling country crafts or high end one of a kind, custom made furniture; whether you're selling at an outdoor craft festival, a juried show or a large indoor home show, the same principles apply.
> 
> ...


Lots of good stuff here. As someone starting out who hasn't done a show yet, this is very appreciated.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

huff said:


> *Shows*
> 
> *Shows;* It doesn't matter if you're selling country crafts or high end one of a kind, custom made furniture; whether you're selling at an outdoor craft festival, a juried show or a large indoor home show, the same principles apply.
> 
> ...


*Huff* (John),

The best one yet! At least for me. You have confirmed what I have been planning. Also what I remember from Art and Craft fairs that I have gone to as a customer. I also think this way when a client for counseling does not return, although sometimes it is just what it is? LOL!

I mentioned that I have gotten excellent advice from a woodworker who markets himself and his very excellent work. He too was a business professional like yourself before gong into making furniture. I also found some good books about the business of woodworking, and selling your work.

But this example is powerful in that your telling us how much is in presenting you and your work.

I have also thought that too many items will cause the buyer to think they may be mass produced? And it was maybe beneficial that you only took the stuff you cared about to that first show.

Woodworkers use a critical eye when thinking about the finished product ( most of them anyway….LOL) But fail to show the product they have made in a critical light here on LJ's?

Who goes to the show with you? Is that person as excited about it as you?

This was great! Thanks!


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

huff said:


> *Shows*
> 
> *Shows;* It doesn't matter if you're selling country crafts or high end one of a kind, custom made furniture; whether you're selling at an outdoor craft festival, a juried show or a large indoor home show, the same principles apply.
> 
> ...


Great continued review on shows… Love the sign, thanks for sharing your experiences…


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

huff said:


> *Shows*
> 
> *Shows;* It doesn't matter if you're selling country crafts or high end one of a kind, custom made furniture; whether you're selling at an outdoor craft festival, a juried show or a large indoor home show, the same principles apply.
> 
> ...


John 
Another great section here. One of the things we are trying to do at this point is to attend a show that we are tinking about doing before we sign up for it. We attended a show last year and took note of the types of vendors, clientele and the venue itself. We have signed up to sell at it this year based on that visit.( Should be interesting as it is going to be our first outdoor venue.) While this can be hard for some shows it has helped us chose a few good ones.

CtL


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

huff said:


> *Shows*
> 
> *Shows;* It doesn't matter if you're selling country crafts or high end one of a kind, custom made furniture; whether you're selling at an outdoor craft festival, a juried show or a large indoor home show, the same principles apply.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone; I certainly hope your shows are successful as mine were.

My wife used to tell me; shows were my two social events of the year.

Never figured out if she meant that I had too much fun or I needed to get a life! lol Either way, I always enjoyed doing them and they proved to be powerful marketing tools for me.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

huff said:


> *Shows*
> 
> *Shows;* It doesn't matter if you're selling country crafts or high end one of a kind, custom made furniture; whether you're selling at an outdoor craft festival, a juried show or a large indoor home show, the same principles apply.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it was your life? :>)


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

huff said:


> *Shows*
> 
> *Shows;* It doesn't matter if you're selling country crafts or high end one of a kind, custom made furniture; whether you're selling at an outdoor craft festival, a juried show or a large indoor home show, the same principles apply.
> 
> ...


Doc;

Sure was; in fact, it still is even though I'm retired. Now I spend my time trying to help others.


----------



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

huff said:


> *Shows*
> 
> *Shows;* It doesn't matter if you're selling country crafts or high end one of a kind, custom made furniture; whether you're selling at an outdoor craft festival, a juried show or a large indoor home show, the same principles apply.
> 
> ...


I'm doing my first show a month from now. I really love the advice. I can't wait to put it to use. I do have to use the card table due to limited ability to get it there. I will have a few tables, shelves, wood railing displays, but I just can't seem to get room enough for two extra display tables. I will be topping them with wood multilevel displays though. I'm not sure if I should use a black cover or brown. I've read some marketing techniques that boast positives for both sides.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

*Image (finding the right market)*

I mentioned very early in my series that image is so important when it comes to marketing yourself and your business.

Too many times a woodworker overlooks two very important factors when trying to market and sell their work.

1. *Image;* The typical woodworker thinks they are only selling their woodworking. Don't forget; you're selling yourself, your business, your image and your professionalism as much as you are selling your woodworking. Your overall image a customer has of you and your business will play a major roll whether they have confidence in buying your product.

2. The biggest mistake we make is only looking at our woodworking and business from our perspective. We never take the time to look at what the customer sees from their perspective. We never give much thought of the image the customer has of us and that can be a fatal mistake!

* IMAGE
(This is for grown-ups; parental discretion advised)*

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*Why did he have to call me a wood whore?*

Yep, that's right; a professional woodworker came into my shop one day and said I was nothing more then a wood whore! Not only that, he was curious as to what kind I was.

*What? The nerve of that guy! And I'll have to admit; I was quite offended.*

Well, after taking a few minutes to calm down and regain my composure, I did allow him to continue the conversation.

Before it was over, he had me laughing at myself and realizing he was making a good point. He was telling me something I've heard many times before, just put a little differently. I will have to admit; what he said has stuck with me for years.

His point was………..What kind of woodworking do you do and how do you market yourself? How do you want your customer to perceive you and he did that by comparing two of the oldest professions known to man (prostitution and woodworking) and how they are not all that different, just a different product!

So let's do a little comparing. When you look at the two professions, both professions may offer a bit of variety in their products and services, but when all is said and done, it's pretty much the same product. Women are women and woodworking is woodworking. Some are small and some are large, with a wide range of quality and services.

Some look great when there is make-up and finish applied and some, there's not enough lip stick in the world to make it look good and it really boils down to the image you are trying to create and who you're trying to market to.

Are you trying to peddle your goods and services to the average Joe on the street knowing he's more interested in the price then quality or service and you know you will be competing with everyone; including the hobbyist and the ones that will be willing to give it away for free? Or, are you more interested in marketing to the high end customer where you can charge a lot more for your product and services, but they will expect that quality and service in return, or maybe somewhere in between?

The competition on the high end of the scale is a lot less, but you have a much smaller market to target. You need to know what your product and service is worth and who your "buyer" is.

Let's be honest, a hooker or a high class call girl is selling basically the same product and service, so why does one get $20 bucks and the other gets $2,500? * Marketing and knowing who to market to!*

It's pretty much the same for the woodworker, I'm not trying to insult or offend anyone here, but you may need a wake up call and realize you're worth a lot more than what you're trying to peddle your goods for.

If you don't have the confidence in your pricing, your product or yourself then you will always be stuck at the bottom of the barrel.

You really need to learn where to market yourself and where you want to be. What's the image you want to set for yourself and your company?

*That's totally up to you.*

I'm sure the hooker that makes $20.00 thinks that's all the market will bear or that's what all the competition is charging so she can't charge any more. She may convince herself she's only doing it to support her habit or if she gets enough clients it will all be worthwhile, but then again, I would bet the high class call girl that makes $2,500 thinks pretty much the same way, but finds a better market!.

Any of this sounds familiar?

It really made me take a look at myself and my work and how I wanted to market myself. I took a long hard look at my business and my woodworking and decided I didn't have to give my work away, I was better than that and I was going to change my image and clientele.

This really came to light when I had a conversation with a very successful business man one day and the best advice he said he could pass on to me was to always remember we are in the "people" business. It doesn't matter what we build, sell or service, we are in the people business.

He stated the reason most businesses fail is because they forget that one important factor. People are who you build something for, people are who you sell your product to and people are who you give service to. He taught me a valuable lesson and I put it to good use.

So quit using the excuse; I have to sell my work for that price because that's all the market will bear. If that's the case, you're not marketing to the right customer.

Quit using the excuse; I don't live in an area that can get that price for my kind of woodworking. If that's the case, you may need to find the area that does!

Quit using the excuse; Competition won't allow me to sell my work for more. If that's the case, you need to change your image. You're telling yourself and your customers you are no better then you competition.

*The competition should be trying to compete with you not the other way around!*

Quit using the excuse; nobody will pay for quality anymore. If that's the case, you're looking in all the wrong places and you're definitely trying to pigeon hole every customer into one category.

Take a few minutes and look around. If every business used those same excuses, then everyone would eat at McDonald's and never eat at a fine restaurant.

Every car would be a Prius and there would be no Mercedes Benz.

There would only be little row boats and no yachts.

Every house would be a little shack and nobody would buy a million dollar home.

Everybody would shop at Dollar General or Wal-Mart and nobody would pay $100 for a pair of Jeans.

So what makes you think woodworking is any different? If you're not willing to find the right market that fits your woodworking then you won't be in business long. It's as simple as that.

And if you want to find the right market and have that market take you seriously, you may need to change your image.

If you build a quality product, whether it's a yo-yo or custom cabinets for a million dollar home, you have to find the customer that is looking for that quality.

You should already know "who's not interested in quality and willing to pay a decent price for it"! Hanging out at the flea market, sidewalk sales, Craig's list or the Wal-Mart parking lot is not where you will find the customers you want and need.

You need to be looking for the individual that doesn't have to ask you to sell your product for $20.00; because that's all he has on him, but the customer that will ask you if you can break a $100 bill; because that's the smallest bill he has………..Get my point?

And trust me; the customers that may be looking for a nice gift for a house warming, a wedding, graduation, birthday, Christmas, or maybe just for themselves; don't waste their time shopping at the flea market or from a card table with a table cloth on it.

We spend so much of our time talking about qualifying our prospective customers that we tend to forget the customer is also qualifying us.

What image do you think a customer has when they meet you; when they look at your business name or your business card? What image do they have when they see your company sign or displays in your booth at a show? What image do you project with your web-site or the pictures you use to show case your work?

Is it an image that gives a customer the confidence to spend their hard earned money with you for your product?

Does your image give you the confidence to sell your product for a fair price and make a profit?

Don't be afraid to change your image.

Next time I would like to talk Galleries and Consignment shops and a few other ways to market and sell your woodworking.


----------



## barrye (Jun 18, 2013)

huff said:


> *Image (finding the right market)*
> 
> I mentioned very early in my series that image is so important when it comes to marketing yourself and your business.
> 
> ...


good blogging. As a remodeler I have come to believe that other remodelers are not my competition…I am my competion, it's the same in woodworking.

or as Seth Godin says "....the opportunity is to actually create something that people choose to talk about, regardless of what the competition is doing."


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

huff said:


> *Image (finding the right market)*
> 
> I mentioned very early in my series that image is so important when it comes to marketing yourself and your business.
> 
> ...


*Huff,* (John)

Again excellent points. Has me thinking. Need to be working more than thinking though. LOL! I was told it's about the customer, always about the customer. I learned about image from a well known woodworker who builds unique furniture. He like you was in the selling of a high end business when he decided to become a full time woodworker. He invites clients to his beautiful well lite studio/shop ( off the river) and sets out a wonderful brunch when they come to see their work in progress. He also dresses like a 50's hippie artist! Told me he does that for a reason as well.

I meet clients for the first time with a tie because that's what is expected the first time when you see someone about a problem. After they feel comfortable I get comfortable. :>)

I apply the lessons gained from selling the products made in wood backwards to my other work.

Now I really have to give some thought to the where when what and how in custom furniture. My biggest town nearest where I live has only two public galleries. The next one is ten miles further north. Looked for private galleries in this area. None! So I have to think more like the traveling salesman? But you already have shared that experience.

Thanks for triggering my neurons with my morning coffee.


----------



## GenerationWW (Mar 29, 2012)

huff said:


> *Image (finding the right market)*
> 
> I mentioned very early in my series that image is so important when it comes to marketing yourself and your business.
> 
> ...


Thanks for post, very good points and has the wheels in my head turning!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

huff said:


> *Image (finding the right market)*
> 
> I mentioned very early in my series that image is so important when it comes to marketing yourself and your business.
> 
> ...


This has been my favorite segment so far! Looking forward to the next one. And thank you for taking the time to do these.


----------



## john111 (Dec 18, 2012)

huff said:


> *Image (finding the right market)*
> 
> I mentioned very early in my series that image is so important when it comes to marketing yourself and your business.
> 
> ...


I need a new image!


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

*Galleries, Consignment shops and more*

*Galleries;* Art galleries, craft galleries, co-op galleries can be another way to get your woodworking in front of the buying public.

There are thousands of Galleries available to a woodworker. They may not be in your town, but guaranteed there are some close enough for you to check out and possibly use for part of your marketing.

You do need to understand how most galleries work though; most galleries don't pay for your inventory up front, but takes a commission when the item is sold.

The commission rate will vary from gallery to gallery (between 30 - 50%). They may also charge rent for space at their gallery but it all depends on the type gallery and their particular set-up.

Galleries can range from very high end for art and crafts to pretty much run of the mill variety type store that will allow almost any type craft to be put on display. ("Gallery" is another one of those words that gets used quite liberally),

Of course the higher end galleries are much more selective in who or what they allow because they like to feature their artist (that's part of their draw for their customer base).

*Advantages;* An established Art or Craft Gallery will already have a customer following and continues to market to attract new customers. They have an established place of business and your items are on display for customers to be able to actually see and touch.

Like I said earlier; some galleries like to feature one of their artists each month. They actually like having an artist there to meet and talk with customers.

Great exposure if you can get your work in a gallery like that.

A Gallery also gives you a physical location you're able to direct customers to through other marketing avenues.

A good Gallery will be selective of who they allow to display at their location, so you're not mixed in with a bunch of flea market type vendors.

The typical customer that shops at an upscale gallery will be looking for unique items and willing to pay a better price for such.

A Gallery will take care of all the sales and collect sales tax if applicable.

*Disadvantages;* you will have to pay high commission fees for their services (You're basically selling at wholesale prices but not wholesale quantities).

You may have to travel a greater distance to find a good gallery that will accept your product.

Nobody at a gallery is typically "selling" your items, they are just order takers (your product has to be able to sell itself).

One last note; if you decide to try galleries, take your time and do your homework. Make sure it is an established business and they have the ability to draw the type customer that would be interested in your type woodworking.

Keep very good inventory records of what you have on display with them (I would recommend you have a picture of each item you have on display with any gallery along with a detailed inventory list.).

*Consignment shops;* a consignment shop can also be a good way to market your woodworking. They work pretty much the same way as a gallery, but usually focuses more on used items, but more and more consignment shops are handling new items to broaden their customer base. A consignment shop is not as targeted towards art and artist as say a gallery may be.

Again, it gives you a physical location to be able to have your projects on display and be able to direct customers yourself to that location through other marketing venues.

Commissions can be high, so make sure you know all the details before displaying at one.

Like Galleries, make sure it's an established business and they have a customer base that would be good for your type woodworking.

Never let a Gallery or Consignment shop make you feel like they are doing you the greatest favor ever by letting you display in their place of business. If they are interested in your line of woodworking then it should be a win - win situation for everyone. Yes, they have the retail location and they do marketing to draw customers and they do all the selling for you, but then again, they get "all" their inventory absolutely FREE! They're basically a retail store that doesn't have to pay for inventory until it's sold yet still buy your product at wholesale prices.

That's why a lot of galleries and consignment shops are renting their floor space now. That way they not only get their inventory free, but you're paying all their overhead for them whether anything is ever sold or not.
So remember, you are doing them just as much of a favor as they are for you!

*Wholesale;* If you have the ability and desire to build large quantities of the same item effectively and efficiently then you may be more interested in selling your products wholesale.

Selling wholesale is actually selling your product to a middle man that turns around and sells it retail to the end user. Example; you sell your inventory to a store and they sell it to the retail customer, or you may sell your inventory to an individual that will turn around and sell it at a show or market it as part of their inventory.

*Looking at it from the other side of the fence; the bases for being able to "buy" at wholesale prices is for you to buy in larger quantities to get a better price. You buy at a wholesale price so you can turn around and sell it to the end user, (retail customer) and are able to make money. You are the middle man between the manufacturer and the retail customer).*

The reason I put that last statement in there and hi-lighted it was to simply remind woodworkers what wholesale buying and selling is really all about.

Too many times a woodworker is willing to sell his or her products at a wholesale price but has no requirements for the person or business that's buying it to qualify for a wholesale price. You just sell them one or two items and they get a wholesale price so "they" can make money, yet you are giving it away at half price!
Truly selling wholesale should either have a minimum dollar purchase or minimum number of items to order to qualify for a wholesale price.

You should never allow the customer to decide what the minimum order should be.

If you want to sell your work one piece at a time and get paid ½ of the retail value then I would recommend you put your work in a gallery or consignment shop.

Selling wholesale is all about building in volume and getting paid for selling in volume.

*Designers, Design Centers, Contractors and Architects; *These are other avenues you may want to pursue to market yourself and your woodworking. This usually works for the woodworker that is doing furniture or cabinetry, but could also work for a woodworker that designs and build accessories.

Not necessarily a way to display your work, but it ties more into wholesale selling or selling your work at a discounted price so they are able to turn around and offer it to the end user and make a profit also.

*Advantages;* they are doing most of the selling for you. They may also be doing all the design work, dealing with the customer and some may even do the delivery or installations.

There's definitely pro's and con's to dealing with each, so make sure you understand how they work and how they pay before jumping in too head strong.

Tomorrow, let's jump into cyber space! We'll talk about the internet.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

huff said:


> *Galleries, Consignment shops and more*
> 
> *Galleries;* Art galleries, craft galleries, co-op galleries can be another way to get your woodworking in front of the buying public.
> 
> ...


It all makes sense. Appreciate all you input and blog on this


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

huff said:


> *Galleries, Consignment shops and more*
> 
> *Galleries;* Art galleries, craft galleries, co-op galleries can be another way to get your woodworking in front of the buying public.
> 
> ...


Greatly appreciate these postings… Really gets me thinking  Thanks for sharing your input…


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

huff said:


> *Galleries, Consignment shops and more*
> 
> *Galleries;* Art galleries, craft galleries, co-op galleries can be another way to get your woodworking in front of the buying public.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger and Dan;

Hope there will be a few ideas that can help. I still have a couple more segments to go, so hope you will follow along.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

huff said:


> *Galleries, Consignment shops and more*
> 
> *Galleries;* Art galleries, craft galleries, co-op galleries can be another way to get your woodworking in front of the buying public.
> 
> ...


*Huff *(John),

Guess I asked my question too soon. A previous blog re: Arts and Crafts shows. Thanks!

James Krenov would sell his furniture to people he liked but he also had pieces with

http://pritameames.com/

I checked these people out before I'd ever heard of Lumber Jocks.


----------



## challenged (Nov 13, 2013)

huff said:


> *Galleries, Consignment shops and more*
> 
> *Galleries;* Art galleries, craft galleries, co-op galleries can be another way to get your woodworking in front of the buying public.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing good knowledge.
Easy consignment


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

huff said:


> *Galleries, Consignment shops and more*
> 
> *Galleries;* Art galleries, craft galleries, co-op galleries can be another way to get your woodworking in front of the buying public.
> 
> ...


thanks for writing this up, great info!


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

*Marketing and Selling on the Internet*

*The internet has given us an entirely new opportunity for marketing and selling.*

It gives us the ability to reach millions of people around the world with a simple click of a button; to be able to sit behind a keyboard and reach out and touch everyone……………..if it was only that easy.

But it is true that the internet has given us the ability to reach a greater number of potential customers without ever leaving our home.

So let's talk about some of the different ways you may be able to use the internet to your advantage for marketing and selling some of your work.

Like I said before; marketing in general is nothing more then getting your name, your business and your product out there in front of the buying public. Letting the buying public know that you exist and you have a great product and how they can buy it. 
How we go about it and who we target for our marketing varies greatly and the internet is just another tool in our arsenal that we can use to do exactly that.

Let's start with some of the free stuff you can do that can be used for marketing. We all like free!

*Social Media;* the social media is the big winner here; face book is probably the biggest one that comes to mind to start with, but there are plenty more that you can use as a marketing tool. Twitter, blogspot, Linkedin, Pinterest, MySpace and DeviantArt are just a few more. The whole concept is exposure.

Even large Companies have learned the value of using the social networks to get their names out there in front of people. Just for an example, Coca-Cola uses the social networks and here's a company that's been around for many years and known throughout the world yet they know the internet is another way of reaching more potential customers and giving them more exposure and another way for product recognition.

Before I go any further; let me clear something up before you think the internet is the best and only way you need to market. You will never see Coca-Cola drop all their other marketing venues and rely totally on the internet for their marketing and sales………..and either should you!

*E-mail address; *You've probably never thought of your e-mail address as a way of marketing, but it should not be overlooked or taken for granted.

It's another way for a customer to be able to contact you and communicate with you without having to pick up a phone or leave the house. The greater the distance between a potential customer and you the better chance a customer would use your e-mail to contact you.

You should have a separate e-mail address for your business and keep it professional. Think about that for a moment; this is an address that should be used on almost all of your other marketing venues (business cards, rack cards, invoices, web-sites, etc.), so it should be as professional as any other part of your marketing.

*Web-Site;* not free, but can be done in many different ways with many different cost factors involved.

You will want to determine what you expect from your web-site and build your site from there. You can use your web-site for strictly a source of information for a potential customer to visit and learn more about you, your business and the products you sell, or you may want to make your web-site a "buy now" location, so if a customer likes what they see they can buy directly from your site.

Either way, you have to realize there are millions and millions of other sites on the web fighting for the same thing. You can definitely build and manage your own site and save money, but you better know what you're doing and have lots of time to invest in developing and maintaining it, or the best thing you will ever create is a web-site for yourself because nobody will ever find you through random searches.

I would suggest that if you would like to use your web-site as a strong marketing tool, then you should have it built and maintained by a professional web developer.

*Selling on the internet;* this can be done many ways and there are plenty of sites that specialize in doing it.

Besides doing it directly through your own web-site or e-commerce; you can also use sites like EBay, Craigslist, Etsy, Artfire, Amazon and Custom Made. There's many more, but those are the ones that come to mind to start with.

Each one is different in what they required to be able to sell on their site. Some are free and others charge a fee. Some will be more localized and others will cover a much broader buying audience, so make sure you check each one out first before deciding if one of the sites would work for you, but this can be another effective way of getting your products out there to the buying public.

It would be very helpful if you could talk with a number of woodworkers that use sites like that and get some helpful hints on how to be successful selling that way. So far, this is the only area I have not used for selling my work, so I have very little advice to give on any of the sites.

*Pictures;* they say a picture is worth a thousand words and that may be true, but a poor picture is like bad grammar, it won't do much to impress anyone!

It doesn't matter if you are using pictures in a portfolio, on your rack cards or brochures, on your web-site or any other source of marketing, they should be a quality picture. Never use pictures taken with your phone………..that's not a camera! That's great for taking pictures of your vacation and showing your friends and relatives (it's only going to bore them anyway!), but for show casing your woodworking, a quality picture is worth a thousand words.

*YouTube or Podcast;* another way you can market your woodworking and your business through making your own videos. You can even create your own channel.

*Merchants Circle;* This is one every woodworking business should be a part of. It's a great way to connect with other businesses and potential customers. Your customers can do reviews for your business.

Potential customers can go to merchant circle and ask questions and if it's something that's related to your type business, you will be notified and you have the opportunity to help the customer by answering their questions.

There's so many things going on with Merchants Circle that can help you with your business, it's definitely worth checking out.

*On line Classified Ads;* I mentioned earlier in my series about advertising in the classified ads in your local paper or weekly advertiser, but today a lot of newspapers and the weekly advertisers have their publications available on line also. This can also be another way of marketing your business and your products.

More and more people are using the internet for their source of information then ever before and it will continue to grow.

Don't be afraid to spend time on the web and search out different ways the internet may help you in marketing. I've only scratched the surface when it comes to the internet.

Tomorrow we'll give some final thoughts on marketing and selling.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

huff said:


> *Marketing and Selling on the Internet*
> 
> *The internet has given us an entirely new opportunity for marketing and selling.*
> 
> ...


*Huff* (John),

The internet is great, but isn't it only a piece of what we do? Don't we need a concrete place to have customers view our work?

Regarding web sites and time , I heard that we need to be devoting at least 70% of our time to marketing and selling. And I'm remembering your example of your first show. No sales but eventual contacts. I'm getting the concrete message that we have to sell ourselves as well as our product.

I'm thinking "you can't go from strictly hobbyist to business person if there is no financial support?" (one man Shoppe and time, and money) I mentioned Krenov and the gallery in previous blog. Also because I love his craftsmanship and artistic presentation, I spent a LOT of time reading and exploring the web for his interviews and progress.

He was fortunate to have a wife with a working income that supported them while he explored and crafted. Frank Lloyd Wright also had Ivana and the Taliesin property, as well as the students that paid him , worked for him, as well as learned from him. Guess I'm thinking specialty items vs. general ? (Krenov wasn't for everyone)

There is a cost benefit ratio here as well?

Maybe you can address timelines and expected progress for the uninitiated but hopeful? LOL! I'm guessing you seriously planned before leaving your day job.

Your blog has given me a lot to consider….Thanks


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

*Summary (some final thoughts on marketing)*

*Don't put all your eggs in one basket! *

You've probably come to realize from this series that you have many ways to market and sell your woodworking and I only covered some of the ways.

*A quick review:*
• Business name
• Business signage/logo
• Business cards
• Personal networking
• Community involvement with local organizations
• Community involvement with local government
• Networking with other businesses
• Rack cards
• Brochures
• Mailers
• Flyers
• Mailing List
• Newspaper
• Magazines
• Weekly Advertisers
• Phone Books, Yellow pages
• Restaurant Menu's, Place Mats
• Embroidered name on Shirts, Hats and Jackets
• Promotional Materials
• Thank-you notes
• Christmas card
• Notifications of up-coming events.
• Repeat Business with existing customers
• Shows
• Developing your Image
• Galleries
• Consignment shops
• Selling Wholesale
• Designers
• Design Centers
• Contractors
• Architects
• Face book
• Twitter
• Blog spot
• Linkedin
• Pinterest
• My space
• DeviantArt
• Web-site
• E-mail address
• Custom Made
• Etsy
• E-Bay
• Amazon
• Craigs list
• Artfire
• Pictures
• You tube
• Pod Cast
• Merchants Circle
• On-line Classified Ads
• Giveaways
• Donations
• Displays

```
Major Shopping Malls<br />•    Teaching furthering education classes
```
 your local community collage

*Of the fifty some ways I've listed above; I've used all but about 5 for marketing myself, my business and my products.*

All I would suggest is; don't rely on only one or two ways of marketing and expect that to be effective.

*Your marketing should accomplish more then just an instant sale, but also lay the foundation for future sales.
Not only should your marketing be targeting the type customers that would buy your product, but also be used to set your image and the image of your business.*

If you want to treat yourself, your business and your marketing like some back yard, jack-legged fly-by-night wanna-be, then you can't expect your customers to look at you like a professional craftsman!

It doesn't matter if you do this part time or you have a full time woodworking career; your image that you and your marketing portray is what the customer will base a lot of their buying decisions on.

You'll be shocked when you target the right customer and set the right image for yourself and your business, how much easier it is to get the price you want for your woodworking. (They all have to work together to be successful!)

Marketing should be working for you almost non-stop, 24/7 if it's to be effective. So the more ways you can find to market yourself, your business and your product, the better chance you have for someone to find you and want to buy from you.

I hope you've taken notice that whenever I mention marketing; I'm referring to you, your business and your product. 
If you're not marketing and selling all three then you're not marketing effectively!

So really there is no reason for anyone not to be able to sell their woodworking; it's just a matter of knowing how.

Too many woodworkers don't realize that it's their attitude that can be their worst enemy.

If you have a negative attitude towards the general buying public, the economy, where you live or your competition, or lack of confidence in your pricing and selling abilities, it doesn't matter how hard you try to hide it, the customer can sense it and it will have a negative effect on your business.

*Attitudes are Contagious; is yours worth catching or spreading?*

We've covered a lot of ideas in this series and I'm sure we could come up with that many more ideas if we took the time and effort to look for more ways to market and sell our products.

What's important is that we take the time and put the effort into learning how to market ourselves and our product and not be afraid to be a salesman.

The same applies to pricing your work; if you don't price your work to make a profit or you don't even know if you made a profit and unwilling to learn how, then you will never have a successful or profitable woodworking business.

I hope there will be some ideas here that will help you develop a marketing plan that really takes your woodworking to another level.

As for the ones with the negative attitudes; just do us a favor and quite whining and complaining that you can't make any money in woodworking, quite blaming the customer (or lack of) and quite blaming the economy or where you live. Quite using the excuse there's no money to be made in woodworking, that there's too much competition or nobody is looking for quality anymore.

As the old saying goes; Excuses are like belly buttons; everybody's got one, but who really cares. If I offended anyone, sorry, but I feel it's more important to tell people what they need to hear…………..not necessarily what they want to hear.

Woodworking and selling our woodworking is pretty much the same as anything else in life. We get out of it what we're willing to put into it. If you want to learn woodworking, then you put the effort into learning how and it's the same for selling our work; if we want to sell it, then we have to put the effort into learning how.

*Success or failure is totally up to you. *

All my successes and failures are mine, nobody else's. My woodworking took me were I was willing to go. I could have failed at it or I could have made even more money then I did, but that was totally my responsibility and effort. No excuses, just reality!

Thanks for following along and I can only hope everyone will enjoy their woodworking and find the rewards they desire as I have.
I wish the best of luck to everyone.

If you have any questions; feel free to drop me a line.
[email protected]


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

huff said:


> *Summary (some final thoughts on marketing)*
> 
> *Don't put all your eggs in one basket! *
> 
> ...


I have not commented on all of your entries, but I assure you that I have read them all a couple times over. I have already changed my pricing. Marketing I was at least going in the right direction. Both of your series have been awesome.


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

huff said:


> *Summary (some final thoughts on marketing)*
> 
> *Don't put all your eggs in one basket! *
> 
> ...


Thank you for a most excellent series. I have copied and pasted the entire series in MS Word. I will keep it and referee to it, often.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

huff said:


> *Summary (some final thoughts on marketing)*
> 
> *Don't put all your eggs in one basket! *
> 
> ...


Your tutorials are appreciated more than you realize.

Thank you for taking the time and effort to post your fine
blog.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

huff said:


> *Summary (some final thoughts on marketing)*
> 
> *Don't put all your eggs in one basket! *
> 
> ...


Monte, jerrells and waho6o9;

Thanks for the kind words and I'm glad to see you've been able to find some helpful information in the series.

I would love to take credit for all the information, but I'm just sharing what others have shared with me over the years and what I applied to my business.

Starting out as a simple one man shop in a rural farming community with no formal training; I needed to learn as much as possible from others if I wanted to survive and have a successful business.

I hope some of this information can help you as much as it has helped me over the years.

Thanks again for following along and please let me know if you have any questions or you can think of another topic you might like me to throw my two cents worth at! lol.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

huff said:


> *Summary (some final thoughts on marketing)*
> 
> *Don't put all your eggs in one basket! *
> 
> ...


John,

In the short time that I've been a member of the LumberJocks family, I have read numerous pleas for information on how to get started in a woodworking oriented business. 
Many of the LJs have kindly offered suggestions from their own experiences to help get started, however none as comprehensive as you have detailed in your business models.

I have retired after 42 years of serving communities with a major Telecommunications company. 
My woodworking shop has been more of a stress release valve.

If I were contemplating a start up in business, the details imparted in your Blog Series would be what I would hope to find if I Googled… "Help".

I am a firm believer in 'Paying it Forward' and lifting up my fellow man when I have something to offer.

Thank you for taking the time and effort to 'Pay it Forward'.

Best regards. - Len

Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

huff said:


> *Summary (some final thoughts on marketing)*
> 
> *Don't put all your eggs in one basket! *
> 
> ...


*Huff *(John),

Others may have shared with you, but you have given us your personal journey as well. It's food for new thinking and different actions.

Thanks


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

huff said:


> *Summary (some final thoughts on marketing)*
> 
> *Don't put all your eggs in one basket! *
> 
> ...


GrandpaLen:

Thanks for your comments; I too have been asked on numerous occassions how to start a woodworking business.

I've just finished writing my first book entitled excactly that; *How to start a woodworking business*, but have not published it yet.

It used to bother me knowing that I was just a small one man shop from a small farming community and to think I was trying to "compete" with the big boys, but once I got over that hang-up; I realized it didn't matter where I was from or how big my company was, I could build and sell my woodworking to the customers I wanted to and support my family doing so.

I wanted my book (in fact everything I write) to be able to relate to the average woodworker that would like to have some success in what they build and sell.

I would really like to travel and do seminars on some of these topics, but haven't figured out how to get started on that one yet.

But for now, I will be glad to share whatever I can with whoever is interested.

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

huff said:


> *Summary (some final thoughts on marketing)*
> 
> *Don't put all your eggs in one basket! *
> 
> ...


Tom,
I really appreciate that you've followed along with my series.

I've tried to share my journey with many; basically to let them know that I started my business on a very tight budget (really no budget) with no formal training in woodworking and built my business from there.

I guess that's why I get frustrated when I hear some of the excuses that's used why someone can't succeed in a woodworking business.

I'll be the first to admit it hasn't been easy all the time, but I wouldn't change a thing. Like I've said; I take all the responsibilities for my successes and my failures.

Thanks again for being a part of this series.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

huff said:


> *Summary (some final thoughts on marketing)*
> 
> *Don't put all your eggs in one basket! *
> 
> ...


I'm working on the no budget thing myself. HA,HA,HA. And a travel issue as I've shared with you. Your journey can help me on my path. Thanks


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

huff said:


> *Summary (some final thoughts on marketing)*
> 
> *Don't put all your eggs in one basket! *
> 
> ...


Wonderful information, especially since it comes from a person who has "been there done that". Ever think of consulting on the side? Some of the points you bring up are quite illuminating and have made me pause to rethink my game plan. Thanks for taking the time to provide this much needed information, to so many woodworkers.

Anyone thinking of making a go at it, take the time and read this entire series of blogs.

Be Good
Rhett


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

huff said:


> *Summary (some final thoughts on marketing)*
> 
> *Don't put all your eggs in one basket! *
> 
> ...


I have followed this series and admit that I have been guilty of all those negative issues. I appreciate you pointing them out.

This installment is a great summary. Appreciate you doing this blog. I am remotivated to sell.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

huff said:


> *Summary (some final thoughts on marketing)*
> 
> *Don't put all your eggs in one basket! *
> 
> ...


Good Stuff…......Huff…


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

huff said:


> *Summary (some final thoughts on marketing)*
> 
> *Don't put all your eggs in one basket! *
> 
> ...


*rhett;*

Actually I would love to either do some consulting or give seminars on pricing, marketing and selling.

There were so many more things I wanted to cover, but figured I would bore everyone to death if I kept rambling on.

Thanks for the encouragement.

*gfadvm;*

We've all been quilty of all those negative issues, but very few will ever admit it.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

huff said:


> *Summary (some final thoughts on marketing)*
> 
> *Don't put all your eggs in one basket! *
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

huff said:


> *Summary (some final thoughts on marketing)*
> 
> *Don't put all your eggs in one basket! *
> 
> ...


John, This has been a great series with some really good information. As I noted earlier my wife and I have just started selling more of our handiwork. All this information will come in great handy as we continue to build. I have some time this week and planning to go back and read the first series on pricing. I believe we have a pretty decent model but always good to get a 2nd opinion. 
Thanks again, and look forward to seeing the book.

CtL


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

huff said:


> *Summary (some final thoughts on marketing)*
> 
> *Don't put all your eggs in one basket! *
> 
> ...


Chris,

Thanks for the comments and I would like to wish you and your wife the best of luck with selling your work.

Pricing, Maketing and Selling is a never ending learning experience as is woodworking. I have a feeling you and your wife are going to do just fine.

Please keep me posted on your progress and feel free to ask any questions you may have.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

huff said:


> *Summary (some final thoughts on marketing)*
> 
> *Don't put all your eggs in one basket! *
> 
> ...


Very good…


----------



## nancyann (Mar 20, 2013)

huff said:


> *Summary (some final thoughts on marketing)*
> 
> *Don't put all your eggs in one basket! *
> 
> ...


Thanks Huff!
I was very impressed with this blog, in that I printed all 8 sections and placed in a notebook so I can go back to.

Again tks.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

huff said:


> *Summary (some final thoughts on marketing)*
> 
> *Don't put all your eggs in one basket! *
> 
> ...


Nancy,

Thanks for reading my blog and hope there were a few ideas in it that may help you.

I have to give credit to Sheila for linking my blog to hers.

Good luck and feel free to drop me a line if you have any questions.


----------



## VarnellWoodworks (Feb 6, 2014)

huff said:


> *Summary (some final thoughts on marketing)*
> 
> *Don't put all your eggs in one basket! *
> 
> ...


Huff

I really enjoyed both of your series. I am just starting out (just have a space in my garage and have my first table saw on order) and they have given me an insight that I might have never known. Thank you. I know you composed these blogs a while ago but I was wondering if you have published your book, I would like to purchase a copy.


----------



## bygrace (Jan 3, 2013)

huff said:


> *Summary (some final thoughts on marketing)*
> 
> *Don't put all your eggs in one basket! *
> 
> ...


Huff, Thank you so much for sharing the knowledge you have gained through your experience. Sharing what you have learned will no doubt save many of us from foolish and costly mistakes we would otherwise have made. Is your book in print yet?


----------



## woodworkerforchrist (Apr 25, 2013)

huff said:


> *Summary (some final thoughts on marketing)*
> 
> *Don't put all your eggs in one basket! *
> 
> ...


Thank you Huff!!! Lots of great advice! Thanks so much for sharing. Its helping me!! Another item to talk about, and maybe you already have, is "thrift shops selling our wood works for pennies" I love thrift shops and garage sales and I buy alot of stuff there including nice quality clothes for cheap prices. But its sad to see nice quality woodworking there for cheap. Wish they wouldnt be allowed to sell hand crafted wood items there. Just a thought. Thanks again Huff!


----------

